# Brother MFC 6490 zu oft offline



## Helmut01 (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
habe das Problem das der Drucker im Notebook übewiegend als offline angezeigt wird.
Mal ist zwei Tage alles ok und er ist online angezeigt und am nächsten Tag wieder alles
nur offline. Der Drucker ist bei online auch im Netzwerk angezeigt und alles klappt super
und ohne das ich was mache ist er dann beim nächsten Start offline.
Das ist nur bei den zwei Notebooks so, am Desktop tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Vielen Dank


----------

